
This Inventor Said He Could Clean Up the Ocean--Now He's Really Doing It - prostoalex
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3047064/hows-that-working-out-for-you/this-20-year-old-inventor-said-he-could-clean-up-the-ocean-now
======
mikro2nd
Alternatively
[http://www.theoceancleanup.com/](http://www.theoceancleanup.com/)

Watch the video (15m). No, seriously, watch it.

I take my hat off to this guy. He had an "out there" idea and has followed up
with solid science and engineering to prove the principles and technology
needed to bulk remove plastic trash from our oceans.

